# Delamination Update



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi,

About a month ago, I wrote about our delamination problem on the front end cap of our 2007 23RS. Keystone stepped up and covered the "parts" only and we paid for labor to have it replaced. We jumped on that since some newer campers on here were not getting any assistance. We were told this was one of the worse delamination this RV dealer has seen. They took and sent pictures out to Keystone, but we never were able to talk with keystone. I made several calls to the lead technician who reviewed our pictures with no return response, just the one email back to the dealership indicating they will cover parts. The dealership found no signs of water, indications of previous water, or any water leakage. In fact, they don't know why the delamination occured. Like I had previously mentioned in the other post, we have taken our trailer in for professional sealing and keep it stored under a cover and DH checks the sealing frequently so we were surprised to have a problem since the trailer is not three years old.

I have read were people refer to Gilligan putting the trailer together so I guess we chalk it up to that. We just went out on a trip this past weekend and the front end cap stayed in place









I hope others do not have to experience this disappointing ordeal.


----------



## GSJ (May 20, 2008)

I know this has likely been brought up but we have found some "waves" in the front cap of our 2005 23RS. Is it mostly that it looks abnormal or off?Is the front of the trailer going to come flying off on our way down the road at highway speed. It doesn't waver in the wind while going down the highway or move when we use our wash brushes. It is fibreglass backed with foam, right? We do get quite cold up here in central Ontario like you would in the northern US, does the temp's have something to do with the problem?
Just currious...


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

GSJ said:


> I know this has likely been brought up but we have found some "waves" in the front cap of our 2005 23RS. Is it mostly that it looks abnormal or off?Is the front of the trailer going to come flying off on our way down the road at highway speed. It doesn't waver in the wind while going down the highway or move when we use our wash brushes. It is fibreglass backed with foam, right? We do get quite cold up here in central Ontario like you would in the northern US, does the temp's have something to do with the problem?
> Just currious...


Our trailer had some waves and some pretty big bulges. All the discussions, additional reading, and talking to dealerships, pinpoint the problem to being water leaking from faulty caulking either on the roof, around the upper lights on the trailer etc. but water is in there for this to happen is what I was told over and over. Then they find no sign of water during the repair. Our trailer looked terrible in the front, but we were concerned of cracking and then obviously water getting in and creating another problem. Also, our AZ sun would easily crack those bulging waves. We had a pretty large bubble not just ripples. This was big enough that I would not want to brush or wipe over it thinking it would either crack or cave in. We did think weather could do it, us being in hot, but that is why it was under cover. We only took it on one trip to CO this past Thanksgiving with the waves/bubbles and no further damage was created and we had snow during that trip. We discovered the problem prior to leaving for the trip and had it repaired when we returned. I wasn't concerned about the front coming off, but we did wonder if the wind would tear apart the larger bubble. I would check all your caulking to make sure it isn't water leaking in somehow or see what your dealer has to say about it. Maybe they have a different take then what I have been told. Good luck

Cristy


----------

